# USB MIDI controller handled by internal or external soundcard?



## zepking (Feb 9, 2022)

I have a Roland fp10 connected via USB to my PC. I'm plugging it into one of the USB 3 ports on the back of the PC. I also have a focusrite Scarlett 2i2 plugged into the PC. Because the piano is plugged in to a USB port on directly connected to the motherboard and not the focusrite, which sound card handles the midi? The internal one built into the motherboard or the focusrite?


----------



## Heizenhaus (Feb 11, 2022)

Neither. Your DAW will grab the MIDI data directly from the FP10.


----------

